# Venue scouts needed



## Mad_dog (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi everyone, 

One of the global leaders in the sports data gathering is searching for venue scouts in UK.
If you love sports and watching matches from the venue, now you can also earn 100 euro per a covered match. 
This is a good job opportunity as it costs you nothing but some time to pass the training and you will be ready to start earning money by covering matches for us. 
All interested applicants can send me an email at m.canovic@sportsdata.ag 
Please feel free to ask anything.


----------



## esanatbet (Aug 9, 2019)

Only UK ?


----------



## Mad_dog (Aug 10, 2019)

Not only UK, but the fee applies only to that market. 
On other ones it is lower. You are more than welcome to apply.


----------



## Mad_dog (Jan 14, 2020)

We need venue scouts from all around the world. 
If you like any sport and would like getting paid for covering a match, please contact me. 
There are no costs, you will just have to pass short tutorials and you will be ready to start earning money.


----------

